# narzędnik liczba mnoga



## jazyk

Nauczyłem się, że w polskim końcówka dla narzędnika liczby mnogi jest mi, ale wczoraj czytając książkę po polsku natknąłem się na ten urywek:

Lokaj podziękował _kilku orywanymi słowy_ i skierował się ku drzwiom. Naraz zawahał się i zawrócił.

To mi bardzo przypomina czeski, który ma końcówkę _y _dla rzeczowników męskich i nijakich w narzędniku liczbie mnogiej. Czy to inny przykład trochę staroświeckiej polszczyzny, jako mego i memu, też podobne czeskim słowom, który istnieje w kilku idiomach, czy ta końcówka jest możliwa dla wszystkich  rzeczowników męskich i nijakich w liczbie mnogiej? Czy byłoby poprawne powiedzieć, jak ja napisałbym, _kilku orywanymi słowami_?

Dziękuję za Waszą pomoc.


----------



## Marga H

Cześć,
masz rację, to przykład polszczyzny staroświeckiej, archaicznej.
Teraz powiedzielibyśmy: _podziękował kilkoma słowami, _lub :  _podziękował w kilku słowach._


----------



## JakubikF

Forma "słowy" w tym kontekście to po prostu użycie już dzisiaj nieistniejącej w polszczyźnie liczby podwójnej. Mianownik w liczbie podwójnej brzmiałby np. "dwie słowie", dalszej odmiany się nie podejmę. Tak samo, ma się sprawa z "rękoma". Domiana słowa ręką w liczbie podwójnej wygląda następująco: M. dwie ręce D. dwu ręku C. dwu rękoma B. dwie ręce N. dwu rękoma Ms. w dwu ręku W. o, dwie ręce!


----------



## JakubikF

Natomiast poprawna odmiana słowa &quot;ręce&quot; w liczbie mnogiej powinna wyglądać tak: M. trzy, cztery ręki D. trzech, czterech rąk C. trzem, czterem rękom B. trzy, cztery ręki N. z trzema, czterema rękami Ms. w trzech, czterech rękach W. o, trzy, cztery ręki!  Obecnie w polszczyźnie odnośnie słowa &quot;ręka&quot; formy liczby mnogiej i podwójnej są wymieszane i jest to w pewnym sensie wyjątek. Ze słowem &quot;słowo&quot; nie ma takich zawiłości - liczba podwójna praktycznie nie występuje.


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Nauczyłem się, że w polskim końcówka dla narzędnika liczby mnogi jest mi, ale wczoraj czytając książkę po polsku natknąłem się na ten urywek:
> 
> Lokaj podziękował _kilku orywanymi słowy_ i skierował się ku drzwiom. Naraz zawahał się i zawrócił.
> 
> To mi bardzo przypomina czeski, który ma końcówkę _y _dla rzeczowników męskich i nijakich w narzędniku liczbie mnogiej. Czy to inny przykład trochę staroświeckiej polszczyzny, jako mego i memu, też podobne czeskim słowom, który istnieje w kilku idiomach, czy ta końcówka jest możliwa dla wszystkich  rzeczowników męskich i nijakich w liczbie mnogiej? Czy byłoby poprawne powiedzieć, jak ja napisałbym, _kilku orywanymi słowami_?
> 
> Dziękuję za Waszą pomoc.


Cześć Jazyk,
Z jakiej książki pochodzi framgment, który przytoczyłeś? Jest tam słowo, którego nigdy nie widzialem w polszczyźnie, tj. _orywanymi_, czy to pomyłka?

Tom

PS: mały komentarz na temat słowa _idiom_, w polskim nie używa się go w znaczeniu _język_, mimo że w niektórych językach jest w ten sposób używane, _idiom _istnieje w znaczeniu _wyrażenie _(którego raczej nie da się przetłumaczyć dosłownie).


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> [...]
> To mi bardzo przypomina czeski, który ma końcówkę _y _dla rzeczowników męskich i nijakich w narzędniku liczbie mnogiej. Czy to inny przykład trochę staroświeckiej polszczyzny, jako mego i memu, też podobne czeskim słowom, który istnieje w kilku idiomach, czy ta końcówka jest możliwa dla wszystkich  rzeczowników męskich i nijakich w liczbie mnogiej? Czy byłoby poprawne powiedzieć, jak ja napisałbym, _kilku orywanymi słowami_?
> 
> Dziękuję za Waszą pomoc.


Tak wygląda delkinacja:
rodzaj męski:
-a
-u
-oma

rodzaj żeński i nijaki:
-e
-u
-ama lub -ema

Liczba podwójna miała trzy końcówki.

Tom


----------



## jazyk

> Cześć Jazyk,
> Z jakiej książki pochodzi framgment, który przytoczyłeś? Jest tam słowo, którego nigdy nie widzialem w polszczyźnie, tj. _orywanymi_, czy to pomyłka?


Psi Baskerville'ów



> PS: mały komentarz na temat słowa _idiom_, w polskim nie używa się go w znaczeniu _język_, mimo że w niektórych językach jest w ten sposób używane, _idiom _istnieje w znaczeniu _wyrażenie _(którego raczej nie da się przetłumaczyć dosłownie).


Dałem mu znaczenie słowa angielskiego _idiom_. To znalazłem w swoim polsko-angielskim słowniku.


----------



## Thomas1

jazyk said:


> Psi Baskerville'ów


_Pies_ Baskerville'ów, niestety nie ma tej książki w mojej bibliotece, słowa też nie mogę znaleźć w słowniku.


> Dałem mu znaczenie słowa angielskiego _idiom_. To znalazłem w swoim polsko-angielskim słowniku.


Rozumiem, zrozumiałem je trochę inaczej... dodam może, że w tym znaczeniu _idiom _brzmi dość specjalistycznie i trochę jak kalka, w polszczyźnie normalnie użylibyśmy _wyrażenie_.


----------



## Oletta

Thomas1 said:


> _wyrażenie_.


Względnie _wyrażenie idiomatyczne. 
_
PS.  Powinno byc raczej "urywanymi słowy" - jeśli już.


----------

